#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Wann kann man nach Nasenscheidewand-OP besser durch die Nase atmen? >

## hutziputz

Hi, ich hab vorgestern ambulant eine Nasenscheidewand-OP unter Vollnarkose überstanden. Die Nacht darauf konnte ich mit den in der Nase befindlichen Tamponaden nicht durch die Nase atmen und musste durch den Mund atmen.  
Heute nun wurden die Tamponaden entfernt. Das war zwar unangenehm, aber nicht mit Schmerzen verbunden. Danach war ich enttäuscht, dass ich nicht durch die Nase atmen konnte. Ein anderer Patient, der nach mir operiert wurde und dem ebenfalls die Tamponaden entfernt wurden, konnte danach wieder durch die Nase atmen. 
Da ich noch etwas Nasenbluten hatte, dachte ich mir nichts Schlimmes und hoffte, duch die Nasenpflege (sprich Nasenspray und Nasenspülung mit Emser Salz) wieder zumindest etwas durch die Nase atmen zu können. Beim Nasenspülen lief leider nicht das Salzwasselösung aus dem anderen Nasenloch hinaus, trotz korrektem Vorgehen nach Verpackungsanleitung. Ich rief daraufhin meinen HNO-Arzt an und fragte ihn, ob das normal sei.  
Er meint, dass sich die Silikonschienen etwas verschoben haben können und es daher rührt und ich einfach wieter in die beiden Nasenöffnungen spülen soll. 
Kann mir jemand, der eine Nasenscheidewand-OP hinter sich hat, sagen, ob es ihm ähnlich ging bzw. wann er wieder durch die Nase atmen konnte.  
Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen. Bin schon etwas beunruhigt.

----------


## rosie

Hallo, 
auch bei mir wurde diese OP im Juli ambulant durchgeführt, zusätzlich noch die Nasennebenhöhlen saniert, jedoch hatte ich Röhrchen, die am 2. Tag herausgenommen wurden (mit einem Stich vernäht). Silikonschienen habe ich jedoch nicht. 
Ich konnte von Anfang an gut atmen, spülte bis Sonntag auch mit Emser Salz, 2x täglich und eine Salbe, die extra in der Apotheke angerührt wurde, zum Pflegen der Schleimhäute. 
Ich vermute, dass da vllt noch Blutreste und Schleim verstopfen? Oder die Silikonschienen sind verschoben? ICh würde den Arzt aufsuchen oder zu einem anderen HNO Arzt gehen (evtl in eine Klinik) 
LG, Rosie

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo, 
mein Vater hatte im Juli auch diese OP und zusätzlich wurde im Hals noch etwas entfernt, um das Schnarchen zu mindern. Nach einer Woche wurden die Schienen gezogen. Wegen seiner Nase musste er alle 2 Tage, 2 Wochen lang, zum Aussaugen zum HNO Arzt.  Das Atmen durch die Nase fiel ihm dann immer leichter.
Wenn die Schienen raus sind, dann wird es dir vielleicht auch leichter fallen. 
Eventuell solltest du deine Nase auch aussaugen lassen?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich habe mich vor 18 Jahren operieren lassen und würde es immer wieder machen lassen! 
Auch wenn es unmittelbar nach der OP nicht so wirklich toll war, 
meine Nase hat sehr lange geschmerzt, das Ergebniss hat mich überzeugt!

----------


## bafcon

1.  Eine solche OP ambulant durchzuführen, halte ich für unverantwortlich von dem Arzt.
2.  Dass es unmittelbar nach dem Entfernen der Tamponaden noch nicht gut klappt, ist völlig normal.  Es befinden sich noch Unmengen von Sekret, Schleim und altem Blut in der Nase, welche im Laufe der nächsten 2 Wochen durch intensive Nasenpflege (Salzspülung, Spray und Salbe) sanft aus der Nase gelöst werden müssen. Dazu kommt dass die empfindlichen Schleimhäute anfangs noch geschwollen sind und die Nasenmuscheln ebenfalls noch fibrinbelegt sind (sofern eine Nasenmuschelverkleinerung mit durchgeführt wurde. wobei: Scheidewandbegradigung ohne Muschelbehandlung ist im Regelfall heut absolut kein Standard mehr und sehe ich nahezu als Kunstfehler an).

----------

